# What would impress you?



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Watched a video where a tool company cut a broomstick with their jetter. Seen the chicken soup jetter video as well. So all that got me thinking....

What demonstration would a drain cleaning tool have to do to impress you?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Go through 3x vent 1 1/2" 90s....That would impress me. Right now there is only one tool in my arsenal that will do so and I have to strengthen it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tango said:


> Go through 3x vent 1 1/2" 90s....That would impress me. Right now there is only one tool in my arsenal that will do so and I have to strengthen it.


cast iron or plastic? To clean a mainline?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

gear junkie said:


> cast iron or plastic? To clean a mainline?


1 1/2" ABS in kitchen lines. I don't do mainlines, I stay far away from those.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Tango said:


> gear junkie said:
> 
> 
> > cast iron or plastic? To clean a mainline?
> ...


Hes in California.. they likely dont have abs.. 1/4" or 5/16 cable is what your using now..


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Cast iron prior to '75 here and the rest is ABS but almost always have outside 2" cleanouts.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Ah yes, the “this toilet will flush 25 pins pong balls!”

That’s great, except no one schitt’s ping pong balls.


I get the purpose of the broomsticks, pallets, chickens, 1”x’s in the clear pipe, etc.

But I like to see the real world stuff. That can be hard to do and not as dramatic.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Tango said:


> Go through 3x vent 1 1/2" 90s....That would impress me. Right now there is only one tool in my arsenal that will do so and I have to strengthen it.



Get a 1/4" jetter hose, it will go through three 1.5" 90's.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

justme said:


> Get a 1/4" jetter hose, it will go through three 1.5" 90's.


I have the 1/8" mini jetter hose and nozzle (general wire)and it won't do it. I'm not talking long turn 90 but short radius 90 used for venting.

1x 90 yes
2x 90 maybe after 10-20 minutes of trying 
3x 90 Nope


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Tango said:


> I have the 1/8" mini jetter hose and nozzle (general wire)and it won't do it. I'm not talking long turn 90 but short radius 90 used for venting.
> 
> 1x 90 yes
> 2x 90 maybe after 10-20 minutes of trying
> 3x 90 Nope



I have never had problems with 1.5" plastic and our small jetter hose but you could try 





https://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-64812...K2Y1MJ0G6KR&psc=1&refRID=0K4JZN6QRK2Y1MJ0G6KR


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

justme said:


> I have never had problems with 1.5" plastic and our small jetter hose but you could try
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have the same downhead, I bought a 500$ kit from mytana. the little kit cost half the jetter! The best nozzle for tight bends is the general with a spring in front. but that too only 2 tight bends before it stops.

I only used the jetter maybe 4 times this year, I usually use the K-3800.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Toli said:


> Ah yes, the “this toilet will flush 25 pins pong balls!”
> 
> That’s great, except no one schitt’s ping pong balls.
> 
> ...







Did you know that the preferred facsimile for testing toilets is condoms filled with miso? I learned that over a decade ago and it still haunts me to this day.


















.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I have the same downhead, I bought a 500$ kit from mytana. the little kit cost half the jetter! The best nozzle for tight bends is the general with a spring in front. but that too only 2 tight bends before it stops.
> 
> I only used the jetter maybe 4 times this year, I usually use the K-3800.





I too use the mini-jetter rarely, maybe once a month, but when I do it was it. When I need it I need it.


Try not to run too hot water through it. Warm is good. I had mine go to thermal shut down on a job. Had to cool and it would work again. also check for lime/calcium build up inside the nozzle. We got a second mini-jetter and it came with a welding tip cleaner set. Only the smallest wire fits through the holes. Hcl works great to clean the lime off.


 I went to remove a nozzle and the 1/8" fitting had rusted. The ss head ripped the threads off. I took the adapter off the other end and put it on the end with the stripped threads.















.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I too use the mini-jetter rarely, maybe once a month, but when I do it was it. When I need it I need it.
> 
> 
> Try not to run too hot water through it. Warm is good. I had mine go to thermal shut down on a job. Had to cool and it would work again. also check for lime/calcium build up inside the nozzle. We got a second mini-jetter and it came with a welding tip cleaner set. Only the smallest wire fits through the holes. Hcl works great to clean the lime off.
> ...


I asked mytana to send me a new nozzle it was rusting after the first try. I had to call them several times. They say they are stainless but maybe just zinc plated on some of them.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I asked mytana to send me a new nozzle it was rusting after the first try. I had to call them several times. They say they are stainless but maybe just zinc plated on some of them.





Not all grades of stainless steel are completely rust proof and often when you want an alloy that can withstand abuse physically it will be more likely to be chemically degraded.


They have to pick their alloy to be easily machined and withstand high pressure water erosion. I am sure it is only a semi stainless and they use a hardening process after machining.
















.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I think that tool you made works pretty awesome.. definitely would help our city contract... 

but half our jobs are 4" or 6" building traps buried under the front lawn or under concrete In basement...

Other half is storm and sanitary c.os in basement buried under flooring..

Then you get crawl space where flex shaft with remote switch would be cool

So for if you want something that would impress me would be clearing a 4" or 6" running trap with no c.o on top or with a c.o on top.. from the inlet around trap .

Show a video of it cleaning calcite, concrete.

Can you make one to clear large diameter pipe 10-12".. let's see a flex clean a street 3/4" cable 1 1/4" cable? If you had a motor to drive it.. 

What is it capable of?

I'd come do your course.. come do a couple service calls see your methods...

But I'm slave need to work to survive.


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

> What demonstration would a drain cleaning tool have to do to impress you?



I'd be impressed if somebody could make a drum, for hand-held electric cleaners, that didn't leak or rooster-tail.


----------

